# Intent Capturing



## jamespet (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been working on a custom calendar app. I need help capturing widget intents so that I can launch my calendar. I have rolled around building a new widget that is built for my app but there are so many widgets available that are well done I would like to be able to have them refer to my app. By default most calendar widgets point at the default calendar and will only launch that app. I am looking for some help in capturing that intent and offering my calendar app as an option to open.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think android has a listener for that








You could mod the frameworks but not from an app

Simular question but the responce really sums it up
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/621216/android-override-explicit-intent


----------



## jamespet (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. This does make sense and clears that up.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Just reread that you should look @ mimeType filters in you AndroidManifest there youu can offer your apps as an alternitave to the system app


----------

